
Zuckerberg Loses $7B as Firms Boycott Facebook Ads - paulchap
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-27/mark-zuckerberg-loses-7-billion-as-companies-drop-facebook-ads
======
arthurcolle
God this headline is so fucking incorrect I'm about to blow a gasket

